# '90 HB front end swap with '93+ HB?



## Skidmark240sx (Jun 21, 2006)

I was thinking of putting the 93+ HB front bumper, grille, and hood on my '90 HB. I just think it looks better. is there anyone who has done this here? if so it is just a simple bolt on or is there some mods? 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

All the parts should bolt on no prob. I have a 95 grille on my 88 and there was no issue at all.


----------



## Skidmark240sx (Jun 21, 2006)

Cool thanx 88!!!


----------



## Abeerdrinker (Jan 8, 2008)

I Put on a 1995 Pathfinder front end on my 87 D21 pickup.


----------



## jaymeh29 (Feb 29, 2008)

only problem you may have is the bumper brackets on the 95 are different the bumper has studs on it and the 90 has holes in bumper but that is a easy fix i just did it on my 90 i put a 95 front end on it no pictures just yet good luck


----------

